
Twitter Starts Blacklisting Spammers - rockstar9
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/07/twitter-starts-blacklisting-spammers/
======
TrevorJ
This is good news. The twitterstream is so noisy without the spam that having
spam could just kill the whole thing off.

------
axod
Most impressive thing about Twitter: Number of times it gets on places like
techcrunch.

